# Calling all Old School IEDA dragracers...



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok guys, just wanted to see If any of you are still alive and well. I have gotten back into R/C Dragracing and have been racing for the past year or so in the IMDRA. I have ran into several guys I have raced with in the years past in IEDA, and would like to invite anyone that still loves R/C Dragracing to get your old stuff together and get it updated for an Awesome season next year. Would like to see another national event topping 100 cars like we used to have back in the day....

Kevin Stine
GreenLight Graphix

[email protected]


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

glgraphix said:


> Ok guys, just wanted to see If any of you are still alive and well. I have gotten back into R/C Dragracing and have been racing for the past year or so in the IMDRA. I have ran into several guys I have raced with in the years past in IEDA, and would like to invite anyone that still loves R/C Dragracing to get your old stuff together and get it updated for an Awesome season next year. Would like to see another national event topping 100 cars like we used to have back in the day....
> 
> Kevin Stine
> GreenLight Graphix
> ...


Hey Kevin ! I'm still alive,and as well as I can be........ Funny you should post this. I was goin through some boxes of RC stuff,and found my original Fine Design P/S .Yup the early one w/ the pull bars,and all.I found a new 41 Willys body NIB too.............Too bad there aren't any tracks close to even consider getting a car together.I'm still playing with SK's and pancars,so still having fun though.Kevin take care,and I hope some of the "Crew" find your post and can get it together.You know how to get in touch Kevin.:thumbsup:

Dan Mead


----------



## Bad boy Hobby (Jan 12, 2010)

We drag race ever weekend in Brooklyn NY at floyd bennett field..
Our club website is www.rcburnout.com we have tons of videos on you tube.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Still alive and kickin' - 

I recently built some brushless mods that set records yesterday, oh, wait, you and Greg already knew that...lol :thumbsup: Nice work men...

Anyone have any old photos from the IEDA days?


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Todd Putnam said:


> Still alive and kickin' -
> 
> I recently built some brushless mods that set records yesterday, oh, wait, you and Greg already knew that...lol :thumbsup: Nice work men...
> 
> Anyone have any old photos from the IEDA days?


Hehe, yeah, wonder who those guys were????? 

Thanks again for the horses....TP :thumbsup:

I have a ton of old photos, will try and post some up if I can figure out the scanner again, its been a while

Kevin


----------



## rdub355 (May 23, 2005)

used to race ieda back in the early 90s in nj kim's in totowa nj 1991 bracket national champ 
ryan w>


----------



## m_a090807 (Dec 28, 2010)

I remember the great IEDA My little brother won a bracket national title when he was 13


----------



## dman1 (Mar 14, 2009)

i used to run at kim's also, now running carpet oval, and still have my cars from tham time, i even still have a kevin stine por stock, an orginal fine design rail which we called them back in the day, i sometimes ran a long 23 in. long pickup truck with wallace, ron albie, and brett and cris from ny, flash, tony rudis, and fine design and and plenty of others, darryl


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Guys, Im telling you. You need to get your stuff out, and come race with us in the IMDRA. http://www.imdra.com/

Things have changed, and it totally for the Better! No more cycling batteries, cutting comms between passes. Its a lot less stressful.
Heck, its even Fun, hehe.

Please post your names when you comment. Im getting old, lol. I cant remember everyone Ive raced with over the last 20yrs.

Kevin


----------



## jop3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Rockingham,N.C. 2010 was the first race for myself in a long time. Old friends, new friends and a great weekend of drag racing. I look forward to this season of racing. Joey Padgett Darlington S.C.


----------



## Milestone RC (Apr 14, 2010)

*1/4 Scale Dragster*

Anyone interested in a 1/4 Scale Dragster? $1700

Terrific deal.  62cc Zenoah, Skellenger Rear End.


----------



## tprostock140 (Sep 26, 2011)

*IEDA Racing from WAAAAYYYYY Back!*

I remember some of you guys. I raced IEDA back at the beginning in Riverside Ca. at Colton. I got transfered to Charleston SC, where i started racing with the guys at Corbit's in North Carolina. I don't really have any stuff left, but i run the big cars now in Texas.

A.D. Rigmaiden
713-479-5376


----------

